# Ground/digger bees



## xhexdx (Feb 19, 2012)

Found several burrow openings in my parents' back yard, and was able to snap some pics and get a video:



















One of many burrow openings:







A bee in the process of landing at the burrow pictured above:







And a video of the bee in the first set of pictures, hard at work:

[YOUTUBE]bep8XTuBXB8[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 19, 2012)

Very interesting, neat burrows as well,
Tommy


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 19, 2012)

we get the smaller ones on our front yard every summer. I can't remember the scientific name, but they're females and the males enter the burrow to mate. 

Either way, they're docile and that's fine with me.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 19, 2012)

this reminds me of this fall when i was raking leaves. as i was raking all of a sudden a  bunch of different kinds of wasps and hornets came out of a hole very angry, there was at least 50.


----------

